# Uber - billions in tax avoidance



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

'Champions League of tax avoidance:' Uber used 50 Dutch shell companies to dodge taxes on nearly $6 billion in revenue, report says


Uber claimed a $4.5 billion global operating loss in 2019 for tax purposes, despite bringing in $5.8 billion, an Australian research group found.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EM1 said:


> 'Champions League of tax avoidance:' Uber used 50 Dutch shell companies to dodge taxes on nearly $6 billion in revenue, report says
> 
> 
> Uber claimed a $4.5 billion global operating loss in 2019 for tax purposes, despite bringing in $5.8 billion, an Australian research group found.
> ...


Wow. That link had SO many popups and ads and .... my puter is still shaking.
But, from what I was able to see in between ads ... they cheat just like everybody else.
LoL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Wow. That link had SO many popups and ads and .... my puter is still shaking.
> But, from what I was able to see in between ads ... they cheat just like everybody else.
> LoL


UNCLE JOE WILL ROB THEM BLIND !


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... they cheat just like everybody else.
> LoL


It's the old tax avoidance vs. tax evasion issue that never goes away. It's part of doing business and shareholders love it. It saves Apple billions (yes, that's a 'b') even though it practically prints money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anybody who does not cheat on their taxes is ... what ... what's the word.
Low IQ. Scared. Sheep.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

They're probably claiming that the service fees they take are actually lost when they issue them back to the drivers with their 1099s. Lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

when you legally take advantage of a tax break, is that really cheating? Seems like it isn't and really causes others who can't take advantage to be a bit jealous? Hum. 

Anyway, take it up with congress.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> when you legally take advantage of a tax break, is that really cheating? Seems like it isn't and really causes others who can't take advantage to be a bit jealous? Hum.
> 
> Anyway, take it up with congress.


I agree with Mr. SHalester. I seem to be agreeing with you a lot. Hello from Pennsylvania, LOL.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

While it's true and outrageous, many corporations don't pay Federal Income taxes. Just for perspective keep in mind they pay tons of taxes in the form of Payroll, Property, and state taxes.

Tax avoidance is why many have been saying for years if you _lower _the corporate rate down to about 15% you would collect more corporate income taxes. Around that % it then becomes less of an incentive to offshore the profits.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

EM1 said:


> 'Champions League of tax avoidance:' Uber used 50 Dutch shell companies to dodge taxes on nearly $6 billion in revenue, report says
> 
> 
> Uber claimed a $4.5 billion global operating loss in 2019 for tax purposes, despite bringing in $5.8 billion, an Australian research group found.
> ...


Tax avoidance is not tax evasion. You and I and everyone here avoids taxes, if you are smart. The taxation course I took for my Masters in Accounting states that outright, and noted that our job is not to pay any taxes if not absolutely required. We all take deductions and probably receive tax credits.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> when you legally take advantage of a tax break, is that really cheating? Seems like it isn't and really causes others who can't take advantage to be a bit jealous? Hum.
> 
> Anyway, take it up with congress.


You beat me to my point. I really got a learn to read through the posts before I post. 😅


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's to easy for a multinational to avoid paying tax through a variety of legal strategies. This will continue as long as different countries have different codes and rates. For example Ireland has a very low rate of tax on intellectual property. As a result, smart companies set up an Irish company, place all their patents within that company and then charge their other subsidiaries a licensing fee for using the patent. 

There's a simple solution to this. Stop charging corporate income tax, make companies pay out a minimum percentage of their retained earnings each year to their shareholders and tax the shareholders at the standard tax rate. I suppose it would put a lot of tax professionals out of business but it would certainly lower costs and make business more efficient in a positive way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> UNCLE JOE WILL ROB THEM BLIND !


It was FIVE months ago you said that ... 
and LOOK whats happening now.
Look at the tax increases we got coming down the pike, and ... worse, inflation and maybe worse than that; deflation. Google it. No Bueno.
So, congrats hunter ... you nailed it.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uncle Joe will Rob us All !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It was FIVE months ago you said that ...
> and LOOK whats happening now.
> Look at the tax increases we got coming down the pike, and ... worse, inflation and maybe worse than that; deflation. Google it. No Bueno.
> So, congrats hunter ... you nailed it.
> ...


I am hearing Deflation is coming possibly around the end of the year. Do some research, banks are cutting back on lines of credit and trying to stack cash on their balance sheets. Money gets real tight during times of deflation and in many cases is worse than times of inflation.

To the original post: Many companies have multiple companies to lower tax obligations, it is a common practice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Deflation is bad. Real bad.
And, yea, it's started.

I need a starter for a 2010 Ford Diesel.
Gotta wait till next week.

Right now it's an inconvenience.
Soon it will be, "I can't get that part and I don't know when I can. It's been back-ordered for six months."
One of the effects of deflation is ... you can't get it at _any_ price.

How does that effect the economy? The same engine that's in my pickup is also used in large delivery trucks. So, the fleet owner that brings your Amazon packages can't get that truck running till next week, so your package takes an extra day.
If it happens too much, it takes an extra week.
Which delays him getting his parts even more.
It's a cruel circle. And commerce grinds to a crawl.

.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uncle Joe will Rob us All !


Tax And Spend. It’s a liberal tradition.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Tax And Spend. It’s a liberal tradition.


I so much rather enjoy choosing how to Spend MY money 
Over having the Grubberment Decide FOR me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I am hearing Deflation is coming possibly around the end of the year. Do some research, banks are cutting back on lines of credit and trying to stack cash on their balance sheets. Money gets real tight during times of deflation and in many cases is worse than times of inflation.
> 
> To the original post: Many companies have multiple companies to lower tax obligations, it is a common practice.


I’m more concerned about inflation with the crazy 29 trillion dollar deficit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I’m more concerned about inflation with the crazy 29 trillion dollar deficit.


Government funded " REPARATION".


----------

